# culling thought (good method for the softies)



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

hey guys, I just watched Jamie's fowl dinners (chicken & egg episode) and saw how they culled adult chickens.

it was really simple, they got a metal rod with electricity running through it and placed it on the chickens head for a few seconds.. done.

I was just thinking whether this could be an alternative to not having to fork out for CO2 or even better for the softies... clonking.

reckon this would be effective with rats and all the rest? pose any possible cons for snake food?

thoughts?


----------



## No-two (Jul 24, 2008)

I imagine this would be the equivalent of a person being killed in an electric chair. Not exactly painless. Although I don't know enough about this method to comment on how humane it is.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds a tad too dangerous and illegal to be a decent option. I'm not a squeamish person, but I think I'd prefer to clonk than to zap.

I think zapped rats would be fine for snake food though.


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 24, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I think zapped rats would be fine for snake food though.


 
might taste like chicken


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe we could make little racks. We might even get rat secrets out of them.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 24, 2008)

the issue with the electric chair is it actually kills then revives, kills revives etc, until the heart gives out....

i got the impression with the rod thingy, it stuns, leaving alive, and they bleed to death....
not as painful as CO2 granted, but doesn't actually kill.... and yeah, far from safe or practical either.



people just need to start gassing without CO2, then it will be a painless humane death


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

No-two said:


> I imagine this would be the equivalent of a person being killed in an electric chair. Not exactly painless. Although I don't know enough about this method to comment on how humane it is.



I don't think it would be, electric chair style executions went longer than say 2 seconds +/- and i think seings though the rat is so small it would be an instant and painless death.

you'd think the experts have a reason for this method because they used CO2 for the day old chicks but for some reason used the electricity on the adult chickens

they claimed it as being the most humane way and they DO know about CO2 because they use it on the chicks.


----------



## Colletts (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Dannyboy for thinkin of us softies! I've come to the conclussion that i'm not going to breed after all as im going to use the same space for a new Merten's enclosure, and the woman i get my rodents off sells at a pretty reasonable price anyway. I was just in one of those spur-of-the-moment moods where i had an idea and wanted to run with it but hadn't really thought about it!! I do enjoy breeding but it's just the clonking part that scares me a bit these days!

So any of you monitor keepers, please see my new thread!!


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

Forensick said:


> people just need to start gassing without CO2, then it will be a painless humane death



what would you use as a substitute for CO2 that wasn't harmful to snakes?


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 24, 2008)

Thoughts? Teeth and bites.
How on earth would you hold it sill enough to have effective current going through the animal for it to happen humanely and quickly?


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 24, 2008)

I can see 3 outcomes
(1) a dead Danny boy
(2) exploding rodents
(3) both the above


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

Colletts said:


> Thanks Dannyboy for thinkin of us softies! I've come to the conclussion that i'm not going to breed after all as im going to use the same space for a new Merten's enclosure, and the woman i get my rodents off sells at a pretty reasonable price anyway. I was just in one of those spur-of-the-moment moods where i had an idea and wanted to run with it but hadn't really thought about it!! I do enjoy breeding but it's just the clonking part that scares me a bit these days!



I could probably class myself as one of those softies.. I love all animals, but at the end of the day, snakes eat rats and it has to be done :|


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Thoughts? Teeth and bites.
> How on earth would you hold it sill enough to have effective current going through the animal for it to happen humanely and quickly?



being such a small animal, it'd be a quick touch to the head to stun and a second later to cull


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> I can see 3 outcomes
> (1) a dead Danny boy
> (2) exploding rodents
> (3) both the above



(1) no i wouldn't die.. all teenagers are invincible remeber  and plus... i'd have rubber gloves! :lol:
(2) lol.. minds eye painting me a picture


----------



## Colletts (Jul 24, 2008)

I understand that too but if someone else can do it for you, why not. I never was like this until i stopped breeding and grew a heart, maybe... 
I'll do it to the ones i have now to feed my young colletts but i'm in no hurry to feel the need to breed and kill 30 a week. too much effort when you can just buy them i guess.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

True, and just out of curiousity.. would it be cheaper to buy bulk 20+ rats for $3 each at 7-15 weeks old or breed?


----------



## Fennwick (Jul 24, 2008)

Forensick said:


> people just need to start gassing without CO2, then it will be a painless humane death


 
how is co2 gassing a painful death? its a ligitimate question, cos i always assumed gssing with co2 was painless.

thanks


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Why not just put them in a freezer? It seems we do that for the smaller pests (we are told it is humane).


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

because apparently just sticking them in a freezer alive uses up their fat and energy resources, not to mention the bigger rats can stay alive for times around 24 hours (theres no way thats humane). leaving not as much goodness for the snake when digested.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, i'm a clocker by he way, just thought I would put it out there...


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 24, 2008)

Really do this is pretty mean. I rather drown to death them to be shockted


----------



## Forensick (Jul 24, 2008)

the pain of suffocation (hold your breathe) is caused by an increase in CO2 in the blood, not a reduction in O2
it looks painless... all research indicates that is far from true...

painless gasses are ones like argon and even nitrogen....


google co2 suffocation and ethics


----------



## Hickson (Jul 24, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Why not just put them in a freezer? It seems we do that for the smaller pests (we are told it is humane).



Before death ice crystals form in the blood - very painful. Depending on what you put the rat/mouse in before putting it in the freezer, they can get freezer burns on the paws if they touch other frozen items in the freezer.

And it's also very, very cold for several minutes before the animal dies.



Hix


----------



## Forensick (Jul 24, 2008)

Machipongo, Va. – On March 21, Alberta Egg Producers announced support for a system of destroying large numbers of end-of-lay (“spent”) hens by dumping hundreds of the birds at once into deep bins that can hold 650 birds at a time, and killing them with carbon dioxide (CO2). 
The egg producers claim that, in addition to being cheap and efficient, CO2 is “a very humane way to handle the birds.” However, this claim conflicts with scientific evidence showing that CO2 causes extreme suffering. 
In a seminar presented at the US Department of Agriculture on December 16, 2004, Dr. Mohan Raj, Senior Research Fellow in the Farm Animal Division of the School of Clinical Veterinary Science at the University of Bristol in England, described the effects of CO2 on the body. CO2 induces breathlessness – a subjective distress in breathing known as dyspnea. According to Dr. Raj, dyspnea in both birds and mammals “activates brain regions associated with pain and induces an emotional response of panic.” 
This is because, while CO2 increases the rate and depth of breathing to expel CO2 from the lungs, breathing actually increases the intake of CO2, and thus the desire to breathe to expel the noxious CO2 gas causes slow, painful suffocation. 
In contrast, a gaseous stun/kill system based on the use of the inert gases argon or nitrogen, known as Controlled Atmosphere Stunning, eliminates or greatly reduces the suffering caused by pure CO2. Whereas CO2 induces painful suffocation, gases like argon and nitrogen induce a lack of oxygen, or anoxia, resulting in a painless death, according to Dr. Raj. 
The crucial difference between anoxia (lack of oxygen) and dyspnea (breathlessness) is that, unlike anoxia, for which birds and mammals lack chemical receptors, suffocation involves receptors that register the physical separation of the upper respiratory tract from the outside atmosphere. In experiments in North America and the UK, chickens and turkeys exposed to high (40 percent or more) levels of CO2 “gasp, shake their heads, and stretch their necks to breathe.” 
In an email dispatch to animal protectionists on March 26, Dr. Raj reiterated that exposure to carbon dioxide is “distressing and painful to animals and therefore should be avoided.” Alternatively, he said that end-of-lay-hens could be killed with less suffering in systems supplied with a mixture of 80% by volume argon and 20% by volume carbon dioxide – a mixture “universally available as a welding gas mixture.” 
Welfarists agree that killing the hens on-farm is preferable to trucking them to slaughter, without food and water, the majority suffering from broken bones and other injuries incurred in the course of being cramped in cages and roughly handled. 
However, a key welfare requirement for such on-farm disposal is that the hens be killed in their cages rather than pulled from the cages, thrown into front-end loaders, and dumped into huge bins while fully conscious, there to be suffocated with carbon dioxide. 
“The system may be cost effective, but it cannot be called humane,” says Karen Davis, President of United Poultry Concerns, an organization that promotes the compassionate treatment of domestic fowl. “If producers really want to reduce the suffering of the birds, they will kill the birds in the cages using argon or nitrogen. That is not only what conscience but science dictates.” 

http://www.upc-online.org/nr/33005co2.htm





first article that turned up in a search, one of very very very many


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 24, 2008)

yes but that article only seems to represent prolonged exposure to low levels of carbon dioxide. the 'humane' method is to initially induce narcosis and then death. narcosis in rats and mice can be achieved in a matter of seconds, barely enough time to induce a panic effect. Co2 is an accepted humane method of euthanasia of rodents.


----------



## JJS. (Jul 24, 2008)

danny boy- probably not a good idea. I wouldn't be using normal rubber gloves either, they can still conduct electricity. Won't get into it, but not a good idea.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 24, 2008)

On the show last night i liked the idea of the see through gas chamber they used for the male chickens..
watching the faces in the audience was amusing for me to.
In australian meat bird processors, the chooks are hung by the feet, go on a conveyor belt through electrified water, which stuns them..Then a mechanial claw comes down and opens the throat so they can bleed out..further along the ladies with the hairnets and the gloves pull the insides out, sorting each bit into its own chute..hearts,,livers ect..
They get plucked by a machine that is like two huge rubber tyres that the bodies roll around in untill free of most of the feather...Fun place to work...not


----------



## Forensick (Jul 24, 2008)

CO2 isn't humanely accepted by anyone who has done any research into it...

that article isn't my basis of evidence, i just said its the first of the thousands of articles you will find stating that CO2, despite common opinion, IS NOT painless, and is far from humane


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 24, 2008)

the electric shock didnt kill the chicken, it just knocked it unconcious, that way it could be bleed out. its seen as humane because after the shock, the chicken no longer feels any pain. so unless your planning on clonking them after zapping them, its pretty much pointless.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 24, 2008)

Forensick said:


> CO2 isn't humanely accepted by anyone who has done any research into it...
> 
> that article isn't my basis of evidence, i just said its the first of the thousands of articles you will find stating that CO2, despite common opinion, IS NOT painless, and is far from humane


You need to contact the AVMA and get them to change the industry standard


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 24, 2008)

Forensick said:


> CO2 isn't humanely accepted by anyone who has done any research into it...
> 
> that article isn't my basis of evidence, i just said its the first of the thousands of articles you will find stating that CO2, despite common opinion, IS NOT painless, and is far from humane




and i am sure the American Veterinary medical Association did there research before they released their AVMA panel on Euthanasia.

http://casemed.case.edu/ora/arc/Text Documents/AVMA_panel_Euthnasia.pdf

in which they have listed C02 as an acceptable method for many species.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2008)

When people pass out from lack of oxygen/build up of CO2, they don't go through pain, do they? They just get weak and drowsy. Once you're unconcious you're not suffering. It seems odd that all this research suggests it's so painful. If you do it to a sleeping animal it won't even wake them up, even if it takes several minutes or hours.

I still like clonking.

I've just had someone contact me asking if drowning is okay. If it wasn't so horrid, the descriptions would be so funny! (For the record, drowning isn't nice, please don't do it).


----------



## JJS. (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't know heaps about CO2. I know its effect on humans. I wouldn't be trusting ANY internet articles. To explain as basically as i can i know that a build up of CO2 induces a breathing response, not lack of oxygen. So i would guess it is similar to drowning. 
This makes me laugh


> chickens and turkeys exposed to high (40 percent or more) levels of CO2 “gasp, shake their heads, and stretch their necks to breathe.”


That is exactly what would be expected.
The article doesn't state any year, but this fact has been known for a long time. 
I think asphyxia wouldn't be a very painful death compared to many others, it could even be painless if the victim becomes unconscious before the onset of asphyxia has been noticed, afterwards resulting in death from lack of oxygen to brain.
When i was younger i nearly drowned, i fell unconscious, if my old man hadn't of saved me i would have died from lack of oxygen as i was underwater where no breathing response would help me. While i was underwater the breathing response kicked in, taking in water before losing consciousness, other than the urge to breath i would have to say it was far from painful.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 25, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> You need to contact the AVMA and get them to change the industry standard



that is been and has been done by many organisations



and this isn't based off "a single internet article" its based on years of research, by numerous groups, published in numerous journals


----------



## Earthling (Jul 25, 2008)

JJS. said:


> While i was underwater the breathing response kicked in, taking in water before losing consciousness, other than the urge to breath i would have to say it was far from painful.


Ive heard the few seconds after you breath in water until unconsciousness, is a somewhat pleasant experience....true? :|


----------



## slim6y (Jul 25, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Ive heard the few seconds after you breath in water until unconsciousness, is a somewhat pleasant experience....true? :|



Just like when your lungs were filled with amniotic fluid - takes you back to a time when you were safe and nothing could harm you... That does sound kind of pleasant!


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 25, 2008)

We need Phillip Nitschke on the case, and perhaps PETA they seem to be a group with a level head on their shoulders..


----------



## Veredus (Jul 25, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> When people pass out from lack of oxygen/build up of CO2, they don't go through pain, do they? They just get weak and drowsy. Once you're unconcious you're not suffering.


 
Exactly, there is a fairly simple experiment that can be done at home to demonstrate the painless procedure of a gradual introduction of increased levels of CO2 to a mammal, and there is the key....a gradual increase in CO2 volume rather than flooding the chamber with it.

Rebreathing is a demonstration that can be carried out with a non-porous bag. SImply cover your nose and mouth and breath into and out of the bag, you will begin to feel drowsy but feel no pain. (By the way, don't try this alone because if you over do it you could pass out). This is an experiment carried out in early level University physiology practicals as well as in high school science classes I would imagine.


----------



## jessb (Jul 25, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> We need Phillip Nitschke on the case, and perhaps PETA they seem to be a group with a level head on their shoulders..


 
LOL imagine their response to a thread like this! Not only are be being arrogant humans believing that we can keep animals for our own entertainment purposes (keeping pets is evil according to PETA) we are discussing methods of killing their food! They would probably prefer we had vegetarian snakes - tofumice anyone?

Philip Nitschke would be advocating we go to Mexico to purchase painless barbituates to euth the mice!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 25, 2008)

pffft....
my GF is vegn, and a member of PETA.... i remember the first time she saw vegan cat food....
she went nuts! (it was in a vegan store)
she stormed out going on about how those people should have their animals seized, calling them cruel, and saying the RSPA should charge them with animal cruelty.

eitherway, there is more scientific evidence to support CO2's inhumanity than its humanity...
that said, on small scale (ie. us) i am "ok" with it.... they are animals that would die of asphyxiation in a few seconds if they were alive anyway....
-i would also have concerns about the nitrogen and argon affecting my snake

but in reference to chicks etc.... when "euthing" animals that do not need to die, and are being killed on a massive scale, and not for food, i think it is unethical to use a method the evidence indicate is inhumane, when the same evidence offers humane alternatives (ie argon gas)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Forensick said:


> the issue with the electric chair is it actually kills then revives, kills revives etc, until the heart gives out....
> 
> i got the impression with the rod thingy, it stuns, leaving alive, and they bleed to death....
> not as painful as CO2 granted, but doesn't actually kill.... and yeah, far from safe or practical either.
> ...





i was under the impression gassing was humane and painless as long as a small does is given to knock em out then the full dose kills them once theyre already asleep,..?

have i missed something?

(i'm still buying them frozen btw, i dont think i could kill anything)


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, you're right, gassing is cruel if done improperly. Passing out from it might not be painful, and this might have been confirmed by the zillion or so humans who have experienced it then revived and told the story, but hey, some internet site said it's inhumane.

I believe that there is strong evidence based on scientific research which suggests, nay, _confirms_ that the only humane methods are boring them to death by reading herp forum threads to them or caring for them so well that their hearts explode from loving you too much.

Do any of you guys use either of these methods? No? :shock: Well hang your damned heads in shame and think about what you've done!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah, some internet site....

not a vast number of easily accessible peer review scientify journals....
no, i didn't say there were them....

i recall i said, here is just the very first thing that comes up if you do even so much as a google search....


but hey its not like i have crawled through university stacks looking up journal articles or anything...


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2008)

It's a reptile forum, relax, you don't need to take it seriously; goodness knows I don't! ...you may have even detected a hint of humour and lack of desire to be taken seriously in my previous post 

Tell your vegan girlfriend to stop victimising those poor soya beans. Plants have rights too!

In all seriousness though, I have been exposed to high levels of CO2, I know many people who have, the world has no shortage of people who have passed out from hypoxia or exposure to too much CO2, and by all accounts it's not really unpleasant. You don't need to sit in the freezer until you pass out to know that it wouldn't be pleasant (in fact, it would be extremely nasty), and you don't need to be too cluey to understand that if you're completely fine one instant and dead the next, you didn't suffer. Some of this isn't relevant to reptiles, but it all applies to rodents other than pinkies. Even as someone who has done the stacks of books at uni thing, I don't think it's necessary for a comparison of these three methods.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 25, 2008)

between the practical home alternatives for us, i think CO2 is better.... (than freezing, electrocuting, a messed up braining etc)

but given the reference to the chick culling, there an argon gas is a practical alternative, hence the relevance here....


and yes juch a hint was detected


----------



## alex_c (Jul 25, 2008)

Forensick said:


> between the practical home alternatives for us, i think CO2 is better.... (than freezing, electrocuting, a messed up braining etc)
> 
> but given the reference to the chick culling, there an argon gas is a practical alternative, hence the relevance here....
> 
> ...



Argon is quite expensive compared to CO2, however there is a blend of Argon and C02 called Migshield which is relatively common and Cheaper than pure Argon.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> the electric shock didnt kill the chicken, it just knocked it unconcious, that way it could be bleed out. its seen as humane because after the shock, the chicken no longer feels any pain. so unless your planning on clonking them after zapping them, its pretty much pointless.



well i hadn't got that far into it yet, just thought about whether it could work or not. i was thinking that once they're in shock.. it wouldn't be too unbearable on a softie to clonk because they wouldn't see the animal go from kicking to not kicking. another thing i though was maybe while it was in shock then you could put it in the freezer, but i don't know. I don't think im going to use this method anyway.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2008)

Paint a little black hole on to a brick wall, scare them and make them run into the bricks, killing themselves.

Oh, no, that'd make them scared, which would be cruel.

Um... maybe starving them to death would be best.


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 25, 2008)

Gunshot, point blank contact shot to the back of the head works every time, (although it doesn't leave much of a pinky)


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw the Jamie Oliver special as well. The electric shock wasn't what killed the chicken. That just rendered it unconcious and unable to feel it's throat being cut internally so it could bleed out through the mouth and die. Because the animal is being eaten for human consumption it has to be bled, much like pigs, lambs and beef all need to be bled before we can eat them. We don't need to bleed rats and mice of course because our sankes require the "whole" food source.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Gunshot, point blank contact shot to the back of the head works every time, (although it doesn't leave much of a pinky)



:lol: I was going to say something about using steamrollers 

I used to kill pinkies by putting them into a plastic bag and whacking them against a wall. I tried this last year after not having done it for a few, and not remembering quite how hard to do it I figured I'd err on the heavy-handed side to ensure a quick kill. I erred a little too much, the bag split open and liquid pink mouse exploded everywhere! I think I found one or two legs which were recognisable, the rest was a homogenous red goo which was lightly splattered over everything within about a four metre radius! :lol: I needed a shower and change of clothes, and had to do a bit of cleaning, but don't worry, those pinkies did not suffer one tiny little bit! :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Jul 25, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Paint a little black hole on to a brick wall, scare them and make them run into the bricks, killing themselves.
> 
> Oh, no, that'd make them scared, which would be cruel.
> 
> Um... maybe starving them to death would be best.




starvation is the "humane" way we euthanise humans


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jul 25, 2008)

Too right Forensick...it is too. My girlfriend watched her grandmother die in a nursing home recently and she was denied even a glass of water to dampen her lips and tongue as she was not entitled to meals as she was terminal. I was horrified, but apparently this is standard.


----------



## jessb (Jul 25, 2008)

Carpetcleaner said:


> Too right Forensick...it is too. My girlfriend watched her grandmother die in a nursing home recently and she was denied even a glass of water to dampen her lips and tongue as she was not entitled to meals as she was terminal. I was horrified, but apparently this is standard.


 
Only because our government doesn't have the guts to introduce modern euthanasia laws such as in Europe...

And I'm not sure what the background is to your story, but as far as I'm aware, terminal patients are not routinely starved to death in Australia. :shock:


----------



## Forensick (Jul 25, 2008)

i didnt mean terminal patients per se...

catatonic/coma/brain dead types, where nothing is "alive" inside, but they still have to euth by starving (removing food tube)


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty messed up. My grandmother died like that. It was fair enough she had to die, she was extremely old, still alert and able-minded, but her body just gave out and couldn't keep the brain going. There was no reason to keep an old withered body alive when it was never going to be functional again. It would have been nicer to end it quickly rather than forcing her body to stay alive while it starved to death, but strange laws meant it had to be that way. She was being tube fed for a few weeks before they stopped feeding her. I'm sort of glad I was interstate at the time and had no say in the matter as it would have been a horrible responsibility.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 25, 2008)

Sdaji, to be allowed to do that, one MUST have a slaughterman's license. The method used did STUN the bird so it was unconcious, the "rod" put into the chicken's "head" (mouth) was, in fact, a sharp blade which was used in a certain way to cut an artery/vein, which resulted in the chicken being bled.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 25, 2008)

Sdaji, to be allowed to do that, one MUST have a slaughterman's license (Jamie had procured one for this program). The method used did STUN the bird so it was unconcious, the "rod" put into the chicken's "head" (mouth) was, in fact, a sharp blade which was used in a certain way to cut an artery/vein, which resulted in the chicken being bled.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jul 25, 2008)

On a lighter note....my husband once went to the chemist asking for some euthanasia pills for his wife who was home very ill (me!!!). The chemist was absolutely horrified. It turned out that what my husband actually meant was ECHINACEA tablets!!!!!! I had heard it was good to take when you have a cold.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 25, 2008)

:lol: Euthenasia pills :lol: Sounds like something ACME would make :lol:

Maybe we could get sexy female rat dolls made out of something conductive and hook 240V up to their tails, and when the males come up to get them they'll die.

We could try dropping anvils on them, but everything I've ever seen about dropping anvils on animals tells me that it just hurts them for a while, and a few seconds later everything goes dark and then light again and they've made a full recovery.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Gunshot, point blank contact shot to the back of the head works every time, (although it doesn't leave much of a pinky)



contact shot? could you paint a picture? im imagining a thump tack pin type thing in some sort of pee shooter. if so (which i doubt), i wouldn't use this method.. would leave to big a margine for error)


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Paint a little black hole on to a brick wall, scare them and make them run into the bricks, killing themselves.
> 
> Oh, no, that'd make them scared, which would be cruel.
> 
> Um... maybe starving them to death would be best.



LMAO!, does that actually work? (the fake hole?) i'd imagine being captive they wouldn't scare easy.


----------



## jessb (Jul 25, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> :lol: Euthenasia pills :lol: Sounds like something ACME would make :lol:
> 
> Maybe we could get sexy female rat dolls made out of something conductive and hook 240V up to their tails, and when the males come up to get them they'll die.
> 
> We could try dropping anvils on them, but everything I've ever seen about dropping anvils on animals tells me that it just hurts them for a while, and a few seconds later everything goes dark and then light again and they've made a full recovery.


 
On the up side, this does usually result in little birds flying about the victim's head, so perhaps you could euthanase them at the same time! Bonus food source!

Maybe put the rats at the bottom of a cliff, and rig up some kind of lever/springboard arrangement to propel a big rock in the _opposite_ direction. Apparently it is inevitable that the rock will either roll back and squash them, or be flung up into the air and again, land on them, crushing them... :lol:


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> :lol: Euthenasia pills :lol: Sounds like something ACME would make :lol:
> 
> Maybe we could get sexy female rat dolls made out of something conductive and hook 240V up to their tails, and when the males come up to get them they'll die.
> 
> We could try dropping anvils on them, but everything I've ever seen about dropping anvils on animals tells me that it just hurts them for a while, and a few seconds later everything goes dark and then light again and they've made a full recovery.



too right, the anvil resulting in a huge red lump that somehow doesn't have and fur on it, then disappears as soon as you look again.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL!!! Carpetcleaner, THAT should go into the Mere Male column of that women's magazine........ sure to be a winner!!!!


----------



## JJS. (Jul 26, 2008)

Earthling- I would describe it as peaceful before drifting off.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 26, 2008)

:lol: I hadn't thought about harvesting the little birds! They'd be awesome for getting little things started! Have you seen how small they are? It would be pretty cruel, but you could keep on whacking a rat in the head (heck, you could use cats and get a heap of mouse-sized birds!) several times each day!

Just don't what too hard or you'll get stars, and they're pretty much useless.

We could paint firecrackers to look like food pellets, and when the rats take them back to the next they'll kill their whole families! That way you can think of it in terms of the rat murdering his own family and not have to deal with any guilt! Perfect!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 26, 2008)

By that very token Sdaji, why not give the said rat a job at the Post - that should take a few out every week.


----------



## twodogs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> :lol: Euthenasia pills :lol: Sounds like something ACME would make :lol:
> 
> ""Maybe we could get sexy female rat dolls made out of something conductive and hook 240V up to their tails, and when the males come up to get them they'll die""...end quote
> .................................................................................................................................................................
> ...


----------



## ttaipan (Aug 3, 2008)

I think Methane is the answer! My wife would "vouch" for that. A little bit of my "perfumed" methane in the room usually gets the wife gasping for fresh air pretty quick. It makes her very aggro & abusive (you have no idea). 
So if you were to use it on rats u might get quick deaths or very irrate rats!
But all jokes aside i am a clonker! I hate doing it & regret everytime that i do it , seriously !!! ----but i think its quicker than the gas.
cheers


----------

